

Smart Hoodie (by Adrenalina) - dotpot
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/332895671/adrenalina-smart-hoodie-release-your-inner-hero

======
hardwaresofton
It's not clear at all what this actually does, or what technology the hoodie
contains that enables any of this... While I enjoyed the video, after I tried
to read down the page to find out what this actually does, I was perplexed
(and still am)

